

Case study in community relations and why the GitHub hack happened - angersock
https://github.com/rails/rails/issues/5228

======
angersock
Particularly funny is
([https://github.com/rails/rails/issues/5228#issuecomment-4290...](https://github.com/rails/rails/issues/5228#issuecomment-4290842)).

I'm sure that that is great solace to the GitHub customers, staff, and any
other sites affected by this vulnerability.

Developers: we need to do better.

